# Live Planted Vivarium



## DLVreptiles (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm new hear and just wanted to show you guys my exo terra. I haven't got anything living in hear at the moment but i am looking into species suitable for this type of setup so any suggestion would be great. It's a 30x30x45 exo terra with live plants, waterfall and rain system. Hear are some pics. 



















This is the rain system I made, it uses the water from the pond at the front. This is pumped using the same pump as the waterfall and can be switched between the two with a valve. 










I also have night glow bulbs for night viewing. 




























Thanks for looking


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Mmm, nice viv.

I think a trio of leucomelas would work out well in there!


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks nice. I'm sure your inhabitants would love the setup.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wallace Grover said:


> Mmm, nice viv.
> 
> I think a trio of leucomelas would work out well in there!


too small for leucs, it's only 12X12X18...


anyways... Looks good!!!


----------

